# Poo Pea - Seriously Unlucky



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Everyone,Im not to sure if anyone remebers me but im "Poo Pea", I lost contact with IBS support group cause i couldnt log back in. So ive re-registered. I have been going through HELL over the last several months. I used to say that thi was just bad luck and it cant get any worse, but i learnt not to say that anymore. Just to give you an idea of what ive been through ill list a few of them and explain some too....1. I witness a murdered baby2. I had to have my leg operated on and have been house bound since3. I lost my job4. My nanna died5. My exboyfriend cheated on me - have to get STD checked6. A friend started to stalk me and threaten me - had to change my phone number and email7. Have moved hosue 4 times in one year8. My mum has stopped talking to me and has cut me off since xmas day9. I lost my drivers licence10. My window on my car was smashed and cose $300 to fix11. Fighting with a roommate12. Broke... and much much much more. I want to stay positive and happy but i find myself angry and upset every day. The smallest things are making me cry and get frustrated cause i feel like i cant take any more. Ive tried to set up an "action plan" of sorts, get some routine back into my life and fitness. But everyday something bad happens. Ive decided to see a psycholoist to help me aswell.Im not depressed, but i am ready to scream, yell and ask WHY MEI would be so grateful for any hugs, thoughts, advice or well wishes. Im feeling very lost and lonely at the moment.Thanks so much.......Poo Pea


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{{{{{Poo Pea}}}}}}}I've been thinking about you and wondering if you're OK for a long time... so good to hear from you, but SO SO sorry that you've been through so much...







Just posting this one to give you many many comforting and supportive {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} first...I'm going to write more in a minute, but just want to send HUGS to you first...Hang in there! and more's coming!Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh darling - what a total basinful - you poor love - and yet you are trying to be positive so give yourself a bloody big pat on the back for that. One day at a time thats what they say isn't it - and surely to goodness all that run of horrible things must now come to an end and its time to look forward into 2008.Its lovely that you are back on the boards - funny I was only looking at my list of "Friends" on this board earlier and wondering where on earth you'd gone. Please don't lose touch again - Cherrie, I and all the others who post on here are 100% behind you, with you etc etc.Wish there was more I could offer than my wholehearted support and admiration for having the guts to surge forward - I think feeling angry is a right healthy emotion in the circs.God bless and a very warm welcome back.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks heaps Cherrie, it means alot to me!!!!!! Youve alway been able to make me feel betterYour a star(((hugs)))


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Continued...)Gosh... Poo Pea... that's too much to take for anyone... And you've been such a strong person to have been enduring all of this... My deepest sympathy to you for losing your Nanna... You are definitely right to decide to see a psychologist. Witnessing something this horrible and losing a loved one alone are already very difficult to deal with and a good psychologist will be very helpful in supporting you to go through the stages and eventually embark on a healing process. Please do stick with seeing the psychologist.And you have every right to scream and cry. Grieving is part of healing esp if it is under the quidance of a professional.I feel so so sorry that I'm not able to help you with finding a new job, etc.... But I'll be sending you lots and lots of good thoughts...And if you want to talk, please don't hesitate to PM me...{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}},Cherrie


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey SueV,I just sent a reply to one of your posts heheI keep telling myself the same thing, 2008 is going to be my year and great things will happen. I have suprised myself that i havent gotten to depressed over all this. I have been very sad, angry, frustrated and many more emotions, but I still wake up every day and hope for the best. Its all we can do really. Ive been very lucky to have some great friends around me too. I think without them i may not have done so well, and they have hugged me when i cry my heart out.I have missed you all so much, but with all the dramas and moving house, then not having internet access for a few months, then forgetting my passoword then getting stalked so having to change my email so was then unable to have my password sent to me....... I tell ya, in the end i thought stuff it ill re-register. Thank you so so so much for you kind words and hugs!!!!!!!Poo Pea ((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

More than welcome my darling - as I said - great to have you back but totally understand sometimes its just not a good time to start posting. When I was very ill with depression at the back end of 2005/early 2006 - didn't post for months.You keep in touch when you can, and we totally understand when you can't.Sue xxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Power to you, Poo Pea, for keeping such strong spirit!Yes, like you said, your 2008 will be nothing but improvement and nothing can hold you back anymore. Good thoughts, prayers, hugs, and best wishes all sent your way!And do feel free to vent any time. Like Sue said, we're all here for you now and always.Cherrie


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Poo Pea, Yeah, I do remember you, nice to see you back on the board







! I haven´t been around too much lately but I post time to time and I keep reading some of the forums. I´m really sorry that you had such a difficult period. I hope this year is gonna be much easier and much better for you. Stick with your friends and keep your head up - and I´m sure the breaking point will come soon and things will be fine again. I´m sending you many many good thoughts and wishes, and hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Evulienka,Feels nice to be remembered Thank you so much for your thoughts and well wishes xoxoxPoo Pea (((hugs)))


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Poo Pea I remember you (I think you are also from Aus are you not? Either way, I still remember chatting to you!)Wow....just wow. ((hugs)). Unfortunately sometimes life just seems to go that way and it keeps kicking us when we are down. There is always a light at the end of a tunnel and I know most of the time it seems as though it's a train heading for us but there is a light! I'm sorry you've been having such awful things happen to you







I'll have you in my thoughts and hope that things lighten up for you soon.


----------

